# bear sighting on i-75



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i was on my way home from boyne this saturday ,and between mile markers 240 and 239 heading south,at about 10:30 am a black bear ran right in front of me at full stride from the middle of the e-way to the woods on the west side....i'd guess about 200 lbs...and very fast..the whole thing took about 5 to 7 seconds....first bear i ever saw in michigan...i am 57.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool ive seen about 4 since i moved up to the up... Bout 1.5 years, First ones always the best though


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

A few years ago I saw one hit on I-75 near the Hartwick Pines exit. A good size bear. It was just about this time of year also.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw a mother and 2 cubs, 10 or more years ago run across I75 just north of that swampy area by Houghton Lake.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Saw one on I-75 in March near Rudyard. A second bear while steelhead fishing in April. In June A small cub was walking on M-123 near the woods S of Moran did not see mom. Looks like a pretty good year for seeing bear


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Right on 75? Craziness. All the time I put on that road I've only seen deer and squirrels.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw my first bear crossing 131 between Boyne Falls & Walloon Lake back in the 70's. Middle of the day, during the summer, in bright sunshine. It was crazy...but I still remember it.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw my first bear crossing 131 between Boyne Falls & Walloon Lake back in the 70's. Middle of the day, during the summer, in bright sunshine. It was crazy...but I still remember it.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

The wife and I were on the goldwing 2 weeks ago over by Manistee and had two bear run across the road in front of us. She, the Ms bear, was running from Mr. Bear and he had something on his mind other than me on a red M/C. Was neat to see two full grown blackies about 225-240 lbs, lets say my brakes work rather well.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

kingfisher 11 said:


> A few years ago I saw one hit on I-75 near the Hartwick Pines exit. A good size bear. It was just about this time of year also.


If it was hit by a semi. That might have been my friend. He had a rug made, by the way.:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Back in the late 90's my brothers saw one off m-66 between lake city and kalkaska. We had a cabin up there through the 90's until 2003. That was the only bear we ever saw and we spent countless days 2 tracking it in a truck, snowmobiles and quads. Good times.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> If it was hit by a semi. That might have been my friend. He had a rug made, by the way.:lol:


This bear was being loaded into a DNR pickup truck. I don't think the person who hit it was taking the bear? It looked to be a decent bear, maybe 250-300#?

I ran **** hounds in the 70's and 80's in NW MI. Only two places I ran into bear at that time was the Jordan Valley and 131 hill just north of Elmira. I had heard of a big one running around Cedar River near M-66. Now they see them all over the area.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

kingfisher 11 said:


> This bear was being loaded into a DNR pickup truck. I don't think the person who hit it was taking the bear? It looked to be a decent bear, maybe 250-300#?
> 
> I ran **** hounds in the 70's and 80's in NW MI. Only two places I ran into bear at that time was the Jordan Valley and 131 hill just north of Elmira. I had heard of a big one running around Cedar River near M-66. Now they see them all over the area.


There _are_ more bears in the area. The bear my friend hit, was weight by the DNR #280. It squared over 72". Nice bear.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

My wife saw one last friday 4 miles north of Jays sporting goods. I have lived here for 32 years and never seen one and she sees one while running late for work 1/2 mile from the house

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Not uncommon to see them at this time of the year, I'm getting a lot of reports. DNR says they're hitting bird feeders in a big way due to a relative lack of wild berries so far in the woods due to the dryness. And the number of bears-lots. DNR should issue more tags for Red Oak than they do.


----------



## JHP230gr45 (Dec 25, 2007)

We've had our place in the U.P. for 10 years now...Have seen tracks, broken cherry tree limbs, torn logs, and what I've believed to have been scat but never actually seen a bear yet. 
I have hundreds of deer, raccoon, hare, skunk, marten, porcupine and squirrel game cam pictures on our property but no bears...but I'm sure it's only a matter of time...

What was interesting was, one day in June 2005 I was headed down state below the bridge to do some business in Gaylord and on my way East on M-28 around daybreak in the fog early that morning a fair size bear ambled up on the road on the edge of the opposite lane and stopped. I slowed way down and drove past him about 20 mph and we just kind of looked at each other and as I went by he just casually kept on walking across the road.
Even more interesting, was that later that same day around 12 noon, I was coming back and decided to take Rexton Rd way back home and about 100 yards in front of me a great big boar...I'm assuming it was a large male...crossed the road in front of me. This was maybe about 5 miles from where I saw the first one earlier in the morning. 
I believe the June breeding season may have had them moving around at a peak time looking for females because it just seemed odd to see two in the same day at random times like that...Have never seen a single bear since then...


----------

